# I'm finna start fillin' up this forum, biatches!



## dieseljosh (Nov 10, 2003)

I guess nobody's thought it's worth it to restore an old 'dub, save for a beetle, and those people I assume have their own forums apart from the vortex. 
I'm gutting and rehabbing my '79 rabbit, so I'll take pics and get it started. 
-Josh


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: I'm finna start fillin' up this forum, biatches! (dieseljosh)*

Sweet, Let us know, PICS!


----------



## VWpwned (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: I'm finna start fillin' up this forum, biatches! (dieseljosh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice. I'm gutting and re-restoring my 1992 GTi.


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: I'm finna start fillin' up this forum, biatches! (VWpwned)*

im restoring two at the moment: 1976 volvo 242 & 1985 vw golf. this takes lots of money/time. gotta keep at it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: I'm finna start fillin' up this forum, biatches! (VWpwned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWpwned* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice. I'm gutting and re-restoring my 1992 GTi.

gutting and restoring a 1990 GTi Wolfsburg, shes a little in pieces rite now, ill post some pics later tonight


----------



## The7Footer (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: I'm finna start fillin' up this forum, biatches! (redzone98)*

Getting ready to gut and restore my '88 Jetta. I've got to replace the wiring harness , so I might as well replace everything else while I'm at it. I'm going to take lots of pictures and take a ton of notes too. If I ever finish,







I'll make a step-by-step post showing what I did. GL with your restore!


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: I'm finna start fillin' up this forum, biatches! (The7Footer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The7Footer* »_Getting ready to gut and restore my '88 Jetta. I've got to replace the wiring harness , so I might as well replace everything else while I'm at it. I'm going to take lots of pictures and take a ton of notes too. If I ever finish,







I'll make a step-by-step post showing what I did. GL with your restore!

sounds like bs to me......


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm finna start fillin' up this forum, biatches! (dieseljosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieseljosh* »_ I guess nobody's thought it's worth it to restore an old 'dub, save for a beetle, and those people I assume have their own forums apart from the vortex. 
I'm gutting and rehabbing my '79 rabbit, so I'll take pics and get it started. 
-Josh

It seems that many people post about their restorations in the Forums specific to their projects (MK1, MK2, MK3, etc).
BTW, back in 1996 when I started restoring my 1980 Rabbit there were literally only a handful of people restoring older water cooled VWs. If I only had a dollar for every person who told me I was "CRAZY restoring a Rabbit". Now it seems that restoring older water cooled VWs is a trend/fad/cool thing to do. Hey, whatever you call this movement, it is Great for the VW Car hobby.


----------



## The7Footer (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: I'm finna start fillin' up this forum, biatches! (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_
sounds like bs to me......









The 40+ lbs of wiring harness sitting in my basement say otherwise, but thanks for the support, J.


----------

